# 8KG Monster Matrix - £39.99



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/13070/8KG-Monster-Matrix.asp

got an email through for this, worked it out..

At 140g serving with milk you get the following :

40g Protein

30g Fat

105g carbs

5g fibre

800 Calories~

There would be 57 servings per 8kg at this amount.

Cost per shake would be 70.1p.

At 70g serving with milk you get the following:

30g Protein

25g Fat

65g carbs

3g fibre

550 Calories~

There would be 114 servings per 8kg at this amount.

Cost per shake would be 35p.

Anyone used it before, does it mix OK, taste OK? If so I think it could be a winner?

I'm tempted to give it a go.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

think your calculations need some work...surely a 70g serving will give you half of what you get with a 140g serving?

just clicked on the link - my bad, i understand how they worked it out now.

i would prefer to make my own shake - use better quality ingredients


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Main carb seems to be Maltodextrin which straight away screams cheap to me .


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> Main carb seems to be Maltodextrin which straight away screams cheap to me .


Agreed, low protein content too. With Maltodextrin, whilst cheap, is there any bad points to it, reasons to avoid?



mc187 said:


> think your calculations need some work...surely a 70g serving will give you half of what you get with a 140g serving?


It has milk included in the figures, unless you doubled or halved the milk the figures are not linear


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

supermancss said:


> Agreed, low protein content too. With Maltodextrin, whilst cheap, is there any bad points to it, reasons to avoid?
> 
> It has milk included in the figures, unless you doubled or halved the milk the figures are not linear


yeah i just clicked the link and realized that! but i would prefer to buy quality ingredients and make my own shake.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I usually go middle of the road. Simple stuff thats good quality, but this seemed very cheap!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Some of their other shakes blend like wallpaper paste, so beware.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Not heard anything good yet so I'll steer clear so far, things can be too good to be true.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheap for a reason. Stick to what we know.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Their bog standard whey is probably the best thing they offer, but even that is crammed full of carbs compared to most comparable brands.

Personally I'd say their stuff was crap, padded out with sugars, but thats only my opinion.

You get what you pay for, and they're cheap for a reason


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

57 servings that is a rip off


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you get 30 servings in a 1kg pro-10 whey bag 26g protein per serving and its from 11.99 per bag.


----------



## Beno (Sep 4, 2012)

I ordered this about a month ago,

Stay well away as already said when mixed goes like wallpaper paste and un-drinkable.

Also the flavours may as well be all vanilla cause there's no taste what so ever, I might of had a bad tub but I'll never use there products again.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say it's that price for a reason lol... stay away


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv used matrix and like it, prob the best weight gainer iv 'tasted' bannoffee pie, but was told the nutes amounts and the total powder weight grams didnt add up?

iv asked a few sellers and they just reply saying thats the manufacturers listings so need to put it up.

so i dont no whats going on with there nutres list unless there have there serving size and 100g profiles mixed up?????


----------

